# GT #67: Phoenix Suns (44-22) @ Portland Trail Blazers (35-32) - 3/18



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Portland Trail Blazers (35-32) vs Phoenix Suns (44-22) * 


*When: Tuesday, 10:30EST/7:30PST
TV: LOCAL OF BY ILLEGAL METHOD* 


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Amare Stoudemire [C] Shaquille O'Neal*


*Blazers Projected Starters:*







































* [PG] Steve Blake [SG] Martell Webster [SF] Brandon Roy [PF] LaMarcus Aldridge [C] Joel Przybilla* 



* *YOU KNOW THE DRILL. EVENTUALLY* *



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=stayfocused-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/stayfocused-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
*Suns have been placed on STAY FOCUSED *​


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

we'll really need shaq to stay in the game in this one, roys penetration is a major threat and we need to stay at home on their shooters.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

This is gonna be a tough one. They played 'em well last time, but I'm sure Portland has is ready to make some adjustments.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I think that the Suns finally have it rolling. Thank you Taye Diggs!


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

This might not be a blowout but I think we'll still win convincingly. I expect Giricek to continue to score in double figures. If we get the ball to Shaq more, Portland's bigs will get into foul trouble.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Meir went nuts with the articles, so I'm just bumping this lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> Meir went nuts with the articles, so I'm just bumping this lol.


Lol, I was actually going to post in this thread after I was done so that it would have been bumped after the mayhem ^_^

As for the game itself, it'll come down to which Suns teams comes out as usual. If the team we've seen the past week or so comes out, then it should be a solid win, though not a blowout.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MeirToTheWise said:


> Lol, I was actually going to post in this thread after I was done so that it would have been bumped after the mayhem ^_^
> 
> As for the game itself, it'll come down to which Suns teams comes out as usual. If the team we've seen the past week or so comes out, then it should be a solid win, though not a blowout.


I thought that you would haha, but figured, I'll do it anyway.


I hope we blow them out and just keep clicking on all cylinders.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

doubt this one will be a blow out, my prediction is that its pretty close through to the 3rd when we make a move, they come back but not enough and we end the game with a run to win 118 109


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

"Shouldn't have ****in' woke me up!" was what I got out of what Shaq said.

Apparently he didn't take kindly to Jack trying to make a layup over him. 98-83 Suns.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Well, that's pretty much a blowout I guess. We're defintely on a roll now!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns look soooooooooooooooo good right now. Defense, offense, Shaq, more Shaq, some Nash, throw in some Amare and top it off with great D from Hill and Bell.

Brandon Roy got shut the **** down by Raja. That was impressive.

I liked Shaq's quote, "Flopper! Flop! F-L-O-P!"


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice win for the Suns. They're starting to come together quite nicely and really starting to bring the energy every night. This was one of Shaq's best games, if not the best, in a Suns uniform thus far. They better keep up the momentum and blow Seattle out the water tomorrow night.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont care about blow outs anymore, Id rather have consistency, like in this game, I noticed that the suns won every quarter of the game. In the other season this game could be a blow out by halftime, then in the third the opponent make a comeback to either win or at least make it close... not this time, also every time the blazers got closer Nash would come with an easy bucket or a trey of his own, I just love it when he gets that many shots like tonight.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

All Net said:


> I dont care about blow outs anymore, Id rather have consistency, like in this game, I noticed that the suns won every quarter of the game. In the other season this game could be a blow out by halftime, then in the third the opponent make a comeback to either win or at least make it close... not this time, also every time the blazers got closer Nash would come with an easy bucket or a trey of his own, I just love it when he gets that many shots like tonight.



Great point. 

Suns came to play EVERY quarter. They gotta do that every game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd be happy about the win more if I didn't feel like crap.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

All Net said:


> I dont care about blow outs anymore, Id rather have consistency, like in this game, I noticed that the suns won every quarter of the game. In the other season this game could be a blow out by halftime, then in the third the opponent make a comeback to either win or at least make it close...


I get your point but I think blowouts are important. To me, a blowout refers to the whole game (not just a half). It means we build a huge lead (by half time or the end of the 3rd) and maintain that lead to the end. If we build a big lead by halftime but eventually give up that lead then I wouldn't call it a blowout.

If we play a top team, we need to play as well as we can possibly play. If we play a lesser team at that same level, then in theory, it should be a blowout. So how I see it, a blowout actually means consistency; playing at a high level regardless of the score or opponent. I guess it just depends on how you look at it.

When we play the Sonics, I expect to see a blowout. That means I expect us to play at a high level. I want a big lead by halftime and I want us to maintain (if not increase) that lead by the end of the 3rd. I don't care if we lose the 4th if all our starters are on the bench and the outcome already decided.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I was at the game tonight. Raja's defense was good, Diaw's picks were incredible at creating mismatches in the second half. Shaq was intense. Nash hit ridiculous shots.

Amare played like a punk.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

silverpaw1786 said:


> I was at the game tonight. Raja's defense was good, Diaw's picks were incredible at creating mismatches in the second half. Shaq was intense. Nash hit ridiculous shots.
> 
> Amare played like a punk.


I'd say Amare played quite well what with the foul trouble. 25-7 with 2 blocks in 26 minutes isn't too shabby.


----------



## 604flat_line (May 26, 2006)

Zei_Zao_LS said:


> I'd say Amare played quite well what with the foul trouble. 25-7 with 2 blocks in 26 minutes isn't too shabby.


hes 1.5 points per 48 min behind lebron and 0.2 behind kobe


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

How was our team when shaq was having words with pryzbilla, were they even backing him up or what? all i saw was white jerseys coming to joels side not our guys coming to shaq.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Kekai said:


> How was our team when shaq was having words with pryzbilla, were they even backing him up or what? all i saw was white jerseys coming to joels side not our guys coming to shaq.


Shaq counts for 5 players haha. But good win you guys too bad my Blazers couldn't pull out the win but it's SUCH a joy to watch the free flowing offense of the Suns--just not when they're playing the Blazers


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I'd be happy about the win more if I didn't feel like crap.


I'm sick too. Bleh :dead:



Kekai said:


> How was our team when shaq was having words with pryzbilla, were they even backing him up or what? all i saw was white jerseys coming to joels side not our guys coming to shaq.


I dunno. I didn't see it. But if they didn't then I'm glad because they learnt their lesson with San Antonio when group altercations happen. That and I'm pretty sure Shaq's a big enough guy to take care of himself.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Kekai said:


> How was our team when shaq was having words with pryzbilla, were they even backing him up or what? all i saw was white jerseys coming to joels side not our guys coming to shaq.



Everyone was smart, they were trying to keep Shaq cool. I don't they even acknowledged Pzybilla, they were all talking to Shaq.

But man, Shaq is one bad ***. He was taking hits, and dishing them out to.
I can't wait for the playoffs.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

haha..k right on..big daddy better get like this during the playoffs watch out now.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/snLY1vk7SlA&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/snLY1vk7SlA&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Kekai said:


> How was our team when shaq was having words with pryzbilla, were they even backing him up or what? all i saw was white jerseys coming to joels side not our guys coming to shaq.


Shaq can take care of himself. On top of that you swing on him, you'd be hitting a cop so......


----------

